# 2005 Transmission Questions....Symptoms...What to look for??



## gilldawg79 (Apr 6, 2010)

New to the forum and just happened to run across all the bad news relating to the Transmission issues of the 2005-2006 Pathy's. I almost threw up reading them and can't help but wonder if it has happended and or is going to happen, or if there is any way to prevent it from happening. According to what I've read, the Transmission cooler is inside the radiator and it fails mixing fluids and wrecking the Tranny. 

*Questions:*

*** Is there some way to diagnose this early?
*** Does the radiator fail (crack, leak, etc.,) What color should the antifreeze be? Green?
***Is there some kind of test I can run on my antifreeze to determine if it has potentially mixed with tranny fluid?
***What color will it be if its mixed? Green+red=Yellow?
*** Wouldn't my engine run a little hotter if it was trying to cool from Anti-Freeze mixed with oil? 
***Does the transmission show any signs of damage (Leaks, Cracks, Etc...)?
***Are there any correlations of 2005 Pathy's VIN's to the screwed up Radiators?

As of this point I have visually inspected the radiator (No Leaks)
Transmission does not appear to have any leaks
Antifreeze is kind of a Forest green and doesn't seem to be oily and smells like antifreeze

I am sick to my stomach on this issue being that it is almost paid for and out of warranty. I have read about people by-passing the Tranny cooler. Is that an ok idea? Should I add another one external to the Radiator? What should I do preventive wise to eliminate this potential time bomb from exploding? I live in Alabama and don't know if this is a regional problem or what. Has that been determined? Is there a Class Action Law Suit in the makings? 

Any help, advice would be greatly appreciated. Nissan ought to step up to the plate on this issue. Screwed up design causing tranny's to fail over a simple concept is terrible. I'm not in the position to be dishing out $6K+ for a new tranny.....

Thanks in advance!

Jimmy


----------



## soul_Less (Mar 12, 2010)

well, to answer some of your questions..
You probably wouldnt be able to diagnose it until its already happened. The tranny cooler will clog, causing the cooler to burst tranny fluid into the rad. The tranny will then run without fluid until it fails.
Antifreeze or Coolant will be a yellowish green color. (Some other vehicles have a redish pink colored coolant, indicating that its a long life coolant)
The engine may run a little hotter if the tranny fluid mixed with the coolant, but the transmission itself would be the first thing to go.
The tranny and the rad would then both have to be replaced.
The tranny housing wouldnt show any external signs of failure, and VIN number is NOT linked to these problems.

The tranny cooler is used to cool the fluid during towing. You CAN bypass the factory cooler if you dont tow heavy objects for long periods of time.
An external tranny cooler is a good idea if you bypass the factory cooler and do towing.

There might be a recall on this, Im not too sure, but its worth doing some research on it.


----------



## gilldawg79 (Apr 6, 2010)

I guess nobody knows how long the process takes....i wouldn't think that it takes too long. When I bypass mine, will I be able to tell by the color of the tranny fulid that spills when I disconnect the cooler?


----------



## soul_Less (Mar 12, 2010)

There wont be any coolant in the tranny fluid without symptoms that its already happened. The truck will have developed a shudder if it has.
Unless you're very mechanically inclined, this isnt some i suggest doing by yourself.


----------



## gilldawg79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Like tires being out of balance? It has that. No shifting problems. Noticed potential problem about a week ago. Will bypassing and replacing the filter and fluid keep it from getting worse, or is it done, and bound to fail anytime?


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

soul_Less said:


> well, to answer some of your questions..
> You probably wouldnt be able to diagnose it until its already happened. The tranny cooler will clog, causing the cooler to burst tranny fluid into the rad. The tranny will then run without fluid until it fails.
> Antifreeze or Coolant will be a yellowish green color. (Some other vehicles have a redish pink colored coolant, indicating that its a long life coolant)
> The engine may run a little hotter if the tranny fluid mixed with the coolant, but the transmission itself would be the first thing to go.
> ...


Where did your clogging information come, in regard to 2005+ models?
Failure is not from lack of lubrication, but from lubrication with contaminated fluid!
The contamination issue with 2005+ models is caused by fracturing internal coolers inside the radiator, but not from excessive pressure!
2005+ models have (OEM) green colored coolant!
2005+ models *already have *an external transmission cooler!
There is no recall campaign, at least not as yet!
It's nice to be helpful, soul_Less, but in all sincerity, please stick to what you know........


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I found 3 recalls for the 05's ... none for this problem


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

gilldawg ...... When oil and coolant mix it will not just change the color, it will create a milky looking mixture.


----------



## gilldawg79 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have checked the fluid by the dipstick both while cold and after being run for a while. In both instances level looked good. Fluid, albeit not much more than a drop was clear and had an pink/orange tint to it but was undoubtedly clear. Can I assume by that that it's not mixed? Do the the bypass and carry on with life?


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

Yup..............


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds like you are good to go.


----------



## gilldawg79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, did the bypass, and I think I was happy with what I saw. What do you guys think? I think I am going to add one of these since I do some towing now and again with my Pathfinder.










This is my Tranny Fluid










Thanks for all the input!

Jimmy


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

Its not terribly common but have seen it. I have worked on Nissans for a few years and only seen a few, and they were titans and xterras. just hook in an aftermarket cooler and bypass the radiator if you are so worried. I could tell you all sorts of problems I have seen a lot of lol but, doesn't mean it will happen to you! I would be more worried about that timing chain buzz


----------



## 05Pathfindr (May 21, 2010)

I just got a 2005 Pathfinder a few weeks ago and I started reading up about it and found this forum. So I was scared shitless about having to replace the transsmission so I did the bypass I found out about here and I took this picture of my fluid. The car has 105000km or about 63000miles and this is the color that came out. It seems really dark, is it just worn out or did some coolant mix with it.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

When coolant mixes with ATF it will turn light brown or white. It looks like a milkshake.


----------



## 05Pathfindr (May 21, 2010)

Ok, Mine is really dark with a tinge of red. Kinda brownish I guess.

I will be replacing it asap, should I do a flush or simply drain and fill?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

At 63000 miles I would do a flush.


----------



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a good article on the description of this problem and the repairs that need to be done? $$KA-CHING$$

I have an extended service plan and I would like to push them to ensure they cover this, because if they do not, its time to cancel it.

TIA.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

ClubFrontier has a great write up on how to do the bypass. It took me 10 minutes and cost nothing. see here. As long as your fluid is not milky in any way you are still safe.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

The issue with the radiators occured in a very small percentage of the possible effected vehicles.

Just my opinion and you can take it or leave it. But, I would not by-pass the radiator cooler without adding an additional cooler to make-up for it.

You could end up creating a major problem by trying to avoid something that probably would never occur anyway.


----------



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

Assuming that one day I have a shudder and discover that my coolant or trans fluid is milky, and low and behold it happened to my vehicle . . what does this entail?

Replace the transmission? Radiator? Doomahicky? Is this a 10 hours shop labor and $2k in parts type job?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Those figures are probably very close.
I hope you did not misunderstand my prior post.
I did not mean to imply that you should not by-pass the radiator. I was just saying if you do by-pass it make sure you install an additional cooler to make up for it.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

NissanPartsDept said:


> Just my opinion and you can take it or leave it. But, I would not by-pass the radiator cooler without adding an additional cooler to make-up for it.
> 
> You could end up creating a major problem by trying to avoid something that probably would never occur anyway.


:waving:How much transmission fluid cooling could possibly occur by pushing it through a reservoir of hot (approx 200 degree) coolant?
The transmission "cooler" inside the radiator _may_ just be a transmission oil heater to facilitate transmission fluid warm-up in very cold climates.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Kukla,
How much engine cooling is being done by that same 200 degree radiator?
About 90 percent of all automatic transmission vehicles use only the radiator to COOL the transmission.


----------



## OHPathfinder (Feb 9, 2009)

I took my pathfinder into the dealer after experiencing the shuttering and some clunking. I became very concerned that the transmission would need rehauled. I took it to the dealer because I’m barely over 60k miles. I was just in there for some warranty work (air bag sensor and differential seal).

What’s interesting is that the recommend repair was that the radiator be replaced and that the tranny and block both be flushed along with a rear heater pump for the rear seat heat. So, to be clear the interesting point is that they did not believe that the tranny needed rebuilt. They pointed out that it wasn’t slipping or throwing any codes.

Yet the price tag for what seems to be routine work was $2,400. I have no chose but to take it else where, as they are charging close to three times what anyone else would charge for that work.

I spoke to my brother ‘s mechanic that claims that the tranny could very will be fine.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

I work for a dealer and I can't belive any dealer was going to charge that kind of money for the radiator and flush work you describe. How much of that was the rear seat repair. I would guess the majority of it.


----------



## OHPathfinder (Feb 9, 2009)

The Plot thickens... they gave me a stack of paperwork when i closed out the inspection bill which I assumed that the estimate was included in this stack. However the paperwork consisted of several pages to bill me for the diagnostic, new tire quote, 60K mile maintenance report, and quotes for 60K mile maintenance quotes (which most of the items were included in the repair anyway).

So, I went back this morning to request the estimate in order for me to make an informed decision. They reviewed the mechanic's shop notes with me and indicated that they do not provide detailed estimates which if that is the case I should not have had to pay for one. At any rate, so they are now telling me that there was a mistake and that the price included new tires and alignment. This was a verbal quote which is now $2,300.

The mechanic told me that they have replaced many cracked radiators and that the electric rear heater pump goes out and it's a simple remove and replace (pump cost was $125). Also, indicated that they do not recommend the OEM radiator...

This situation seemed odd to me, because I had him talk me through the repair (cost) several times over the phone yesterday. I had it towed to my brother's mechanic.

Would they have any motivation to repair the tranny and not admit to it?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

You didn't mention in your post. Does your radiator have trans fluid in it?

Also, I'm not sur about the state that you live in but here in California, they are required by law to give an detailed estimate before performing any work.


----------



## OHPathfinder (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, they indicated that both systems would need flushed.

I know it seems so unusual that they would not provide an estimate. I didn’t want the work performed, but that’s because what was being quoted was way out of line. Maybe they don't want me to shop, but if that's the case they should have not charged me.

I am going to see how it turns out with my brother’s mechanic and I will probably follow up with the service manager.


----------



## jslach (Aug 31, 2007)

I brought my 06 Pathfinder to the Nissan dealer here in Canada (western Quebec area) with what seems to be the infamous coolant leaking into trasmission problem. I confirm another post I saw on this forum. Nissan Canada is covering this problem with an issue specific 8 year/130,000km warranty. They are openly honest about it and have a service bulletin. Hope this makes its way to you folks in the states.


----------



## Cap'n Pathfinder (Jan 6, 2011)

there are no symptoms that you can feel as to when the transmission is going out. the transmission fluid will look "milky" from what i've been told though. i knew something was wrong with my tranny when i was at a stop light and i hit the gas and the car began to "creep" forward. the rpm's were going up as normal, but just felt like it was in neutral. it started to happen more and more often until i just couldn't count on getting to work. By then, it's too late. Water has gotten into the transmission control module and destroyed it. everything else may be fine as far as gears etc etc, but the TCM is shot.


----------



## audioman (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anyone changed out the factory radiator? If so any recommendations on a brand?
I would like to keep the radiator cooler but do not want the fluid leak. I heard Behr makes a direct replacement and is supposed to be good quality. I do not want to put the OEM unit back in. Any info would be appreciated. Bypass is an option I guess.


----------

